

Amazon: one click to checkout, Evernote: two clicks to create a note - bozho

I just got the latest update for Evernote, and now I have to tap twice to create a note. Of course, I have options to create multiple types of notes, but I only use text notes, so that&#x27;s a whole additional steps, and with a very tiny icon.
That, combined with the fact that the focus moves from the title field to the description textarea shortly after the new note screen opens (but if you are fast enough, you have already started typing in the title field), gives my the feeling that UX isn&#x27;t a priority. I took the leap to contrast the two-tap note creation to Amazon&#x27;s one-click checkout. Which is a bit superficial, but outlines the difference in thinking.<p>Why is that? Am I completely wrong with my UX expectations, or they (Evernote being just a single example) are just randomly arranging buttons and features? Or somewhere in between?
======
danclr
I think evernote is becoming a bloated application. It's hard to balance
between UX and features.

~~~
jryrl
perhaps it's a trade off between UX and business model, catering for different
use cases.

